
Arduino hardware hacking: Part 2 - samueladam
http://www.tuxradar.com/content/arduino-hardware-hacking-part-2
======
yan
I'm currently trying to build an RGB Arduinome[1] using an arduino board, and
it's my first interaction with µ-controllers. I am _loving_ it. As simple as
it is, seeing an LED blink a pattern you just programmed into it is very
rewarding. Reminds me of the first time I drew a few circles with BASIC when I
was nine.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arduinome>

~~~
chromoose
As someone who just built a monochrome Arduinome, I wish you the best of luck.

Arduinos are great for rapid development, no doubt about it. There is also
pySerial which is great to use in conjunction with it.

------
kqr2
Link to the Part 1 discussion...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=597919>

